# Silk Flowers



## Coug Dad (Feb 19, 2010)

2006 IFC Section 806.2 Artificial vegetation. 

Artificial decorative vegetation shall meet the flame propagation performance criteria of NFPA 701. Meeting the flame propagation performance criteria of NFPA 701 shall be documented and certified by the manufacturer in an approved manner. 

I see this typically applicable to Christmas trees or large installations, as a "theme" like a Rainforest Cafe or in a healthcare occupancy.  Would you require the same level of compliance and documentation on a small artifical flower vase at an office reception desk or in a hotel room.


----------



## Mule (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Silk Flowers

Shoot no! There's enough regulations out there without worrying about a fake flower on a desk!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Silk Flowers

That did it!  I'm buying an airplane; right after I finish writing my manifesto.

Coug Dad,

Where is your office located.   :twisted:  :mrgreen:

Uncle Bob


----------



## texas transplant (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Silk Flowers

No won't go after the vase on the desk.   Gotta learn when to put the blinders on.

UB,

FMWB was putting out a rumor that you were the guy in the plane in Austin, glad to see its not true.  But are you saying we might have something to look forward too?    :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Builder Bob (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Silk Flowers

UB- sorry to hear that engine trouble shorten your flight.... Glad your still around. :mrgreen:


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Silk Flowers

I am hearing of florist going into buildings waving that code section and telling people they have to get rid of their silk flowers (and change to their natual flower service????)


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Silk Flowers

Coug Dad,

"I am hearing of florist going into buildings waving that code section and telling people they have to get rid of their silk flowers (and change to their natual flower service????)"

I don't have my plumbing code book where I can get at it; however, most flower shops I've been in have a large sink or two, that are equiped with or have attached to the faucet, a spray device that usually hangs down into the sink when not in use, or is capable of having the spray head lay in the sink; much like the ones used in hair salons for washing hair.

Seeing as how the florist retailers in your area are concerned with code compliance; it may be that to insure that the potable water system of the community is safe from possible backflow from those sinks; you might want to make sure that these spray devices in their shops, are equiped with the appropriate backflow protection device.

While you are there; you might also ask to use their bathroom; and while using their facilities; check to see that they are in compliance with the applicable codes; including Accessibility requirements.

You might want to take the Fire Marshal to lunch; and he/she might stop by the florist with you.

I am quite sure that the florists would welcome any assistance you and the Fire Marshal might be willing to share concerning code compliance and the safety of their customers and employees.

I love being helpful to concerned citizens,

Uncle Bob


----------



## brudgers (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Silk Flowers



			
				Mule said:
			
		

> Shoot no! There's enough regulations out there without worrying about a fake flower on a desk!


Or downspouts on a concrete walk?


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Silk Flowers

UB,

 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

Also I’m on my way to conduct an investigation and make sure all the GFCI’s, extension cords, exposed wiring in the junction boxes of the coolers etc........... in our flower shops are compliant and confiscated silk flowers from the business offices to assure they are still viable for re-sale.

I’ll put them in my fire resistant brick and mortar wagon and while driving around town fling them into the air in our business district spouting the American man won the gold and Dick Button rocks. (Must be a Friday thing)

****************************************************************************

Seriously,

There are way more concerns in the furnishings in these spaces then the vases of silk flowers but nice marketing tool for the florist


----------



## texas transplant (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Silk Flowers

FM WB,

Does the brick and motar wagon have a brick door in it too?


----------

